# Need some prayers for my Daddy.



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

My Dad had a goiter removed from his neck on the 13th, and he had refused to do surgery for quite a number of years before hand so when we finally did the surgery, the goiter was larger than a large grapefruit, and they also found some cancer in there.  
So please pray for my daddy, we're going thru a really hard time right now and need a ton of prayers.....thankyou!!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Lifting your family in prayers ray: ......keep us posted :hug: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying for your daddy.... :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thoughts going out to you .....


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for your Dad :grouphug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Prayers for your Daddy and all your family. ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers your way! :hug: ray:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Your Dad and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying for your family and daddy.


----------



## jbruner7 (Sep 13, 2008)

Added you to our prayer chain. please keep us posted we all have you and your family on our hearts and minds.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Your dad and family are in my prayers. 

My best friends dad had throat cancer... he is now in remission!  The number one thing they say to do is go organic... and vegetarian unless you grow your own (health tested Johnes, CAE free) meat. Going chemical free helps to purify the body of toxins so that it can focus on fighting off the cancer. :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

ray: for your Daddy and strength for you all. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

He is in my prayers.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am praying for him. :hug: ray:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Cancer is no fun for anyone. We deal with it daily here. I am sorry to hear this. Just keep your head up, be strong, and trust in the Good Lord to take care of things. He will surprise you many times.

Our hearts go out to you and your family and may the good Lord send peace to you and your family at this time.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! :grouphug: 
Well he has thyroid cancer and it's the easiest type to cure, THANK GOD. So Hopefully he will only have to drink Radioactive Iodine a couple times *not sure, we have a *%$&$#@ Doctor :hair: * 
Been so busy packing . . . . . and doing my GED and studying for my South Dakota DL ........... Goin' crazy here . . . .


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope he feels better soon. ray: My grandmother is 20+ years surviving. The meds made her sick, but she didn't loose her hair. ( she had gone out and had a wig matched to her hair and paid a pretty penny for it) :sigh: She says she uses it when her real hair won't do what she wants. :angry: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone!!! :grouphug:
> Well he has thyroid cancer and it's the easiest type to cure, THANK GOD.


 :hug: That is good it is the easiest to cure..... I will continue to pray that he will beat this... :hug: :grouphug: ray:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm glad you have a confirmed diagnosis and plan of action for your dad! I'm praying for him and your family! Good luck with your move


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful news for your father, continued healing thoughts sent his way.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

That actually is good news - it's "easy" to treat and easiest to cure. Continued prayers ray: for your Daddy and you and your family.


----------

